# 24-hour Sale: 5% OFF any K&N Product at PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For the next 24 hours, save 5% on any K&N product at PFYC.com!*

To take advantage of this offer, enter promo code *KNFIVER* during checkout, exactly as shown here. Click the link below to visit our store and check out our selection of K&N products, all of which are eligible for this discount. This offer is good through the end of the day Saturday, December 4th (midnight, PST).

*Under The Hood products at PartsForYourCar.com*


----------------


To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

